# [OT] meraviglioso

## .:chrome:.

chiedo umilmente scusa per questo post smodatamente OT, ma è troppo bello...

http://www.monipodio.net/index.php?option=com_content&task=blogcategory&id=30&Itemid=57&limit=15&limitstart=0Last edited by .:chrome:. on Mon Dec 05, 2005 8:19 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Luca89

Bellissime  :Laughing: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

bello ma almeno mettici il tag [OT]   :Wink: 

----------

## gutter

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> bello ma almeno mettici il tag [OT]  

 

Come sono attivi questi mod   :Very Happy: 

----------

## federico

Non lo conoscevo ma ora nn posso farne a meno  :Smile: 

----------

## DiMar

Mitico!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Alcune sono veramente spettacolari!

----------

## Ic3M4n

 :Crying or Very sad:  sono arrivato alla fine ed ho scoperto che dovevo leggerle dalla fine all'inizio...   :Crying or Very sad: 

beh... ricomincio...    :Laughing: 

----------

## Sasdo

oddio.. galattico veramente!!

----------

## bandreabis

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

>  sono arrivato alla fine ed ho scoperto che dovevo leggerle dalla fine all'inizio...  
> 
> beh... ricomincio...   

 

Beh, meno male che non sono l'unico!  :Laughing: 

----------

## federico

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

>  *Ic3M4n wrote:*    sono arrivato alla fine ed ho scoperto che dovevo leggerle dalla fine all'inizio...  
> 
> beh... ricomincio...    
> 
> Beh, meno male che non sono l'unico! 

 

Io pure..

----------

## silian87

Oh ma sono ultra rotflose  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Flonaldo

Bellino; ...ma tuttavia solo uno dei tanti...

----------

## funkoolow

baha, divertente  :Laughing: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Come sono attivi questi mod  

 

Senti chi parla   :Laughing: 

Come pensi di aver raggiunto quel postcount gutter?   :Wink: 

----------

## GuN_jAcK

oddio quanto rotolooooo   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   troppo belli  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## bandreabis

 *Flonaldo wrote:*   

> Bellino; ...ma tuttavia solo uno dei tanti...

 

Ci dai qualche link?

Si può vero, Mods?

Andrea

----------

## BikE

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

>  *Flonaldo wrote:*   Bellino; ...ma tuttavia solo uno dei tanti... 
> 
> Ci dai qualche link?
> 
> Si può vero, Mods?
> ...

 

C'e' un thread apposta.. chiamato "Ridere con Linux"... 

I piu' pigri facciano clik qui

----------

## SilverXXX

BELLISSIMO  :Laughing: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

>  *gutter wrote:*   Come sono attivi questi mod   
> 
> Senti chi parla  
> 
> Come pensi di aver raggiunto quel postcount gutter?  

 

ah... ecco chi era l'invidioso del postcount degli altri che andava in giro per il forum a dire...

il postcount è cacca!   :Wink: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Si può vero, Mods?

 

Uè ma facciamo così tanta paura   :Shocked: 

Bello!   :Very Happy:   :Laughing: 

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> [ah... ecco chi era l'invidioso del postcount degli altri che andava in giro per il forum a dire...

 

Ovvio sono invidioso abbestia!   :Twisted Evil:   :Laughing: 

Anche questo post ovviamente l'ho fatto al solo scopo di raggiungere gutter   :Wink:   :Laughing: 

----------

## gutter

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Come pensi di aver raggiunto quel postcount gutter?  

 

Semplicemente postando nel forum dei mod   :Laughing: 

----------

## shogun_panda

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> chiedo umilmente scusa per questo post smodatamente OT, ma è troppo bello...
> 
> http://www.monipodio.net/index.php?option=com_content&task=blogcategory&id=30&Itemid=57&limit=15&limitstart=0

 

Tremendamente LOLLOSO!  :Laughing: 

----------

## -YoShi-

Questa è bellissima  :Very Happy: 

http://www.monipodio.net/images/stories/desktoptales/dtt62mu.jpg

----------

